# So, do you dig scars?



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

Just thought I'd check to see if chicks really dig scars.

(trying a poll, hope I make it work.)


----------



## alaskarider (Aug 31, 2004)

Dwight Moody said:


> Just thought I'd check to see if chicks really dig scars.
> 
> (trying a poll, hope I make it work.)


I dig friendly, intelligent, athletic, kind-hearted men with good senses of humor. If they have scars, fine. If not, that's fine, too.

What I don't dig is being called "chick," but I know lots of women don't mind.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

I like the ones I have on my own body more than the ones on others, I think.... But they're all good. Even better when they have a good story/memory to go along with them.

Funny thing, how despite the pain/rehab associated with them, I don't have a single scar that I don't look at and smile and think of good things and fun rides and such.


And I like being called a chick. (At least in the context I tend to hear it in.)


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

*Ob Simpsons quote*

"It's always good to see young people taking an interest in danger. Now a lot of people are going to be telling you you're crazy, and maybe they're right. But the fact of the matter is: Bones heal. Chicks dig scars. And the United States of America has the best doctor-to-daredevil ratio in the world!"
_-- Captain Lance Murdoch_


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

verslowrdr said:


> "It's always good to see young people taking an interest in danger. Now a lot of people are going to be telling you you're crazy, and maybe they're right. But the fact of the matter is: Bones heal. Chicks dig scars. And the United States of America has the best doctor-to-daredevil ratio in the world!"
> _-- Captain Lance Murdoch_


I was wondering the origin of "chicks dig scars"....


----------



## Lutarious (Feb 8, 2005)

*I'm not single*

But I dig Connie. Good answer girl.


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

Dwight Moody said:


> Just thought I'd check to see if chicks really dig scars.


Sure do. There's always a good story behind them, and what better way to start a conversation? (Or really piss someone off, if you leave off the "it really gives you a rakish look" or equivalent compliment.)

Best story that springs immediately to mind - my landlord's son *drool* had one of those cuts-through-the-eyebrow scars (don't know why, but for some reason those really appeal to me) and I asked him where he got it. He'd been hitting on a girl in a bar, hadn't realized she was taken (so he says :thumbsup: ) and when he got out to the parking lot, her boyfriend tried to run him over.

I'm pretty proud of mine too...although my stories are things like "that's where I got stupid in the lava beds on the MRT and JerryBoneJr had to extricate me from my bicycle" or "that's where I dropped the chipper on the back of my leg".

gabrielle - who refers to herself as a "chick"


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Matilda the Hun said:


> ...Of course, I doubt " guys" dig scars on "chicks". We are supposed to be flawless.


Who says that? Some scars are cool on 'chicks' too


----------



## toydeluxe (Apr 12, 2004)

What the crap is a Rodan?

By the way, I like to pick at scabs.  



ooops..............I forgot I'm in the ladies lounge


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

alaskarider said:


> What I don't dig is being called "chick," but I know lots of women don't mind.


chill. it's from a quote:

_Pain heals. Chicks dig scars. Glory lasts forever._

-- The Replacements

rt

oh, and yes, i dig scars.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

toydeluxe said:


> What the crap is a Rodan?


this is a Rodan:









but i think what was meant was this:








Walking Man by Auguste Rodin



rt


----------



## cmaas73 (May 26, 2006)

scars make for good conversation and good laughs (hopefully) and i see nothing wrong with chicks being called chicks.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

*I actually met someone who lost a fight with a weedwhacker, once.*

She just stood there, with the thing running, as it whipped her shins. Not the sharpest tool in the shed (the girl, not the weedwacker). Anyway, it looked like it wasn't going to scar much, if any. Not sure if this affects the scientific value of your poll or not.

Cheers,
C


----------



## alaskarider (Aug 31, 2004)

*rt* said:


> chill. it's from a quote:


Crazy how you just can't tell tone from a post on the internet.

I didn't take offense at the OP. Just stating my preference, and notice that I also stated I knew I was in the minority.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

*rt* said:


> Walking Man by Auguste Rodin
> 
> rt


I don't get it - if that that dude isn't scarred, then I don't know the meaning of the word! Directly contradicts the poll, y'know?


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

alaskarider said:


> Crazy how you just can't tell tone from a post on the internet.


one of the fatal flaws of the internet. 

rt


----------



## alaskarider (Aug 31, 2004)

*rt* said:


> one of the fatal flaws of the internet.
> 
> rt


I guess my "fatal flaw" was failure to use a smiley.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

verslowrdr said:


> "It's always good to see young people taking an interest in danger. Now a lot of people are going to be telling you you're crazy, and maybe they're right. But the fact of the matter is: Bones heal. Chicks dig scars. And the United States of America has the best doctor-to-daredevil ratio in the world!"
> _-- Captain Lance Murdoch_


That's exactly what I was thinking of when I used the phrase "Chicks dig scars.", sorry if I offended. In general conversation, I tend to use the word "women" for adult female humans and "chick" for infantile birds.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

*erk...*



*rt* said:


> but i think what was meant was this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, yeah. Not Rodan, Rodin. More like this one:


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

For some reason my ears have been burning. Now I know why!

Excuse me for entering the Ladies Lounge without knocking first. Saw the poll in the "All Forums" list and clicked on it before realizing the location.


----------



## tink bell (Mar 24, 2004)

facial scars are HOT!  my .02


----------



## psychobillycadillac (Dec 6, 2005)

The whole line is..._Bones heal, chicks dig scars, pain is temporary, Glory is forever._
One of my coaches growing up was the first one to tell it to me, so I'm not sure where it came from. However I can also remember seeing it on the back of No Fear T-shirts and it was on the old MTV Sports show that Dan Cortez used to host :thumbsup: Of course it's also the same thing I tell myself right before hitting a really nasty Downhill section.

BTW I like chicks (no insult meant) with scars, especially the matching ones that my girlfriend and I have.:devil:


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

chuky said:


> She just stood there, with the thing running, as it whipped her shins. Not the sharpest tool in the shed (the girl, not the weedwacker). Anyway, it looked like it wasn't going to scar much, if any. Not sure if this affects the scientific value of your poll or not.
> 
> Cheers,
> C


I have a friend who shredded hisleg with a weedwhacker, and there was no scarring whatsoever.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> I have a friend who shredded hisleg with a weedwhacker, and there was no scarring whatsoever.


I've never seen anyone who got injured by a weedwacker, I just imagined it would leave hundreds of scars. Guess I was wrong about that, along with the spell of "Rodin".

But seriously, I'm a very intelligent and knowledgable fellow about the vast majority of things I never open my mouth about.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I don't know about "digging" scars, but I do find the stories that go with them to be interesting at times.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Dwight Moody said:


> I've never seen anyone who got injured by a weedwacker, I just imagined it would leave hundreds of scars. Guess I was wrong about that, along with the spell of "Rodin".
> 
> But seriously, I'm a very intelligent and knowledgable fellow about the vast majority of things I never open my mouth about.


Pfffttt. I wasn't trying to be anything other than informative as to the injuries caused by weedwhackers.  I in no way doubt your knowledge or intelligence. Sorry if it came off differently.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

lessons of the day:

1. weedwackers are one of the less scarring lawn tools
2. no one wants to be smooth like Rodan

A poll this rife with error would never fly on the 29er board. See how much nicer we are?


;-)


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

chuky said:


> lessons of the day:
> 
> 1. weedwackers are one of the less scarring lawn tools
> 2. no one wants to be smooth like Rodan
> ...


If I rode a 29er the larger wheel diameter would have prevented me from making errors in the poll I posted.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Yes, especially if he is hot and has a French accent 

Scars on a guy who takes risks is attractive; if the story that goes with the scar is lame ("That happened when I saw a spider and fell out of my chair into my mother's knitting needles while drafting for my rotisserie baseball league")- not so attractive.

They're a great conversation piece, in other words.

And for the record, I don't mind being called a "chick" in the right context. 

"You're a cool chick." = good

"You're some crazy chick." = bad


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Dwight, thanks for the signature fodder. Any bets on how long it will take me to get flamed for it?


----------



## mtbikerjohn2003 (Dec 27, 2005)

Got plenty of scars...They do tell a story...Just got a nice one the other day, on my left knee, when I failed to unclip from my pedals and fell over....in slow motion,no less....got to admit the blood did freak the tourists out as I rode home thru town.....:thumbsup:


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

Dwight Moody said:


> If I rode a 29er the larger wheel diameter would have prevented me from making errors in the poll I posted.


Hee hee...

gabrielle


----------



## gpsser (Jan 5, 2004)

formica said:


> I don't know about "digging" scars, but I do find the stories that go with them to be interesting at times.


It's all about the story, for instance, my son and I have matching scars, same left eyebrow, same size, etc. He won't talk about his.... late night tired, crashed into the sink on his way to the bathroom. Mine is from the front row of a Metallica concert in the pit when I was 16, beer bottle busted over my head, knocked out, trip to the ER in an ambulence. I told him he could use mine anytime :thumbsup:


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

gpsser said:


> It's all about the story, for instance, my son and I have matching scars, same left eyebrow, same size, etc. He won't talk about his.... late night tired, crashed into the sink on his way to the bathroom. Mine is from the front row of a Metallica concert in the pit when I was 16, beer bottle busted over my head, knocked out, trip to the ER in an ambulence. I told him he could use mine anytime :thumbsup:


I have a friend who recently broke her ankle while dancing in her kitchen. Whoops.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

I have a good one on my knee, about 8 years old. Probably should have gotten stitches.

The cause: a new racer in a road race crashed several people out (including myself) due to her super-lame descending skills. It was her first race ever and she was really nervous.

Why this is funny: I have a scar on my knee caused by a woman who is now one of the fastest, most dominant road racers in the country, with enough national-caliber victories to more than make up for her inauspicious start. ;-) You just never know where people will end up.


----------



## mtbchik (Jul 5, 2005)

Back to scars: I have too many to count. Lots of zipper lines from knee surgeries. But my FAVorite one is the one on my right knee that I caught on a cable hanger on the way OTB. It looks exactly like the piece of metal that put it there. In fact, I found blood and tissue packed into it two days after the ride!!


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

mtbchik said:


> Back to scars: I have too many to count. Lots of zipper lines from knee surgeries. But my FAVorite one is the one on my right knee that I caught on a cable hanger on the way OTB. It looks exactly like the piece of metal that put it there. In fact, I found blood and tissue packed into it two days after the ride!!


Wow, nice. I ripped my ankle wide open on the adjuster knob on top of my fork on my first DH bike on a trip OTB myself.

And I have a sweet 5" crescent moon shaped scar on the inside of my left calf that I had almost forgotten about. I was in PT the other day and had to think to even remember what it was from when the therapist asked... Got to the end of a big long downhill and pressed my leg up against the brake rotor while I was talking to someone... Whoops.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

connie said:


> Got to the end of a big long downhill and pressed my leg up against the brake rotor while I was talking to someone... Whoops.


:thumbsup: 
if that doesn't epitomize a mountain biking woman, I don't know what does!!!


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

connie said:


> Got to the end of a big long downhill and pressed my leg up against the brake rotor while I was talking to someone... Whoops.


I remember seeing pictures of that. Ouchie. But awsome brand/story.


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

connie said:


> Wow, nice. I ripped my ankle wide open on the adjuster knob on top of my fork on my first DH bike on a trip OTB myself.
> 
> And I have a sweet 5" crescent moon shaped scar on the inside of my left calf that I had almost forgotten about. I was in PT the other day and had to think to even remember what it was from when the therapist asked... Got to the end of a big long downhill and pressed my leg up against the brake rotor while I was talking to someone... Whoops.


I did the same thing to my fore arm, but because I am an idiot, Used to be we like to see how hot our rims got, when I first got discs I did the same thing, only I was to lazy to take off my glove. Mine looked exactly like the rotor that made it, alas it has faded over 6 years and it would be a lame to do it again on purpose.

Ladies with scars are awsome!


----------



## Dude (Jan 12, 2004)

*Face scars*

I have one on my eybrow from one of my five sisters... She opened the front door on me when I was a kid. I was running down the hall to slam it shut on her and she knew I was coming, she decided it would be funny to stop me in my tracks..... Well, as the door went between my arms my face decided to close it.... Yup split me like a mellon.... I won't even talk about the time my other sister shot me in head with a BB gun as kids.... I also have a scar on my face under my eye from a car accident that was all the way to bone.... Five layers of stitches......

Hey BTW: My sisters scared me a lot more than my brother..... Oh, and my sisters beat up a lot more kids than my brother......


----------

